# Can anyone identify this vise?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I see why you bought that --Nice design--Looks like something Raymond Loewy might have designed.

There is an old tool forum--that might help--sorry the name of the site escapes me.

Nice find--Mike--


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

I brought it home yesterday. I can't find any manufacturing marks on it, other than a V86 on one jaw and a V87 on the other. 

That isn't to say there never were marks on it -- but as you can see, the thing's led a pretty hard life. I want to find a base for it so it can rotate, then I want to clean it up and use it.



















Anybody recognize it at all? It appears to be pretty well put together, but I'm no vise expert.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello again---I found this hand tool site a few days ago--TOOL TALK - A forum for buyers , sellers , and collectors of old tools , especially wrenches - Powered by vBulletin

Give these guys a shot--If you do find the makes -please come back and let us know.--Mike--


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

You know, I found that site with a Google search, and for some reason I got the message that my email address was banned. No explanation for that that I can think of. I sent the administrator a message about it -- we'll see if I hear back.

Thanks, though.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Life time ban at a tool forum--Just how bad is that??


There is one old tool site that is very popular--I just can't recall the name.--That is not the one I was thinking of.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Old Wood-Working Machines (OWWM) - Welcome 

Found it.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks. Let's hope they don't ban me in advance.


----------

